# Gentle Leader Harness



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

The ice is finally gone and spring has arrived in Montana! This means we can resume our walks. Yea! Luci is heeling quite well and now I would like to try a loose leash but so far she is pulling a lot - so much to explore! Does anyone have experience with the Easy Walk Harness by Gentle Leader?? (Not the head collar.) Supposedly it is a miracle cure for pulling.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Oliver was in the middle of 2 sizes so it wouldn't fit him. The company rep couldn't believe it so he tried to prove me wrong. He finally said "take it to a shoe repair place and have it cut to size. However that would void the product guarantee  "


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

They have a "tweener" size which I think is new. The petite is 12"-16" chest. The small is 15"-20" and the tweener is 14"-18". Luci is 15".


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Not that new------Oliver tried both sizes


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I was thinking about getting one of those for our neighborhood walks. I know that I am supposed to stop and not let him pull but I walk both dogs at the same time. You should hear the sighs of exasperation Nessie heaves whenever I try to correct Jack.


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

I tried that with Lizzie today per the instructor at obedience class. She usually wears a harness and resisted this at first, but got used to it. She still walked in front of me,but did not pull. She is 10# and I have size Petite. It fits perfectly.


----------



## Anne Streeter (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks Lizzie's Mom - that is just what I needed to know. Luci is 10# exactly and I just needed to hear from someone that it works! (Can't believe everything you read!)


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

yeah Anne ,from what the trainers on our IAABC forum say, they work well. The key is to get them to fit properly. They should be snug. Definitely safer than neck /head collars.


----------

